# The Great American Bully Show



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

We will be attending this show...supposed to be a really good one...can't wait!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Looks like fun. I sure do wish we had shows like this around here. I have to drive to michigan or ill for any good shows.


----------



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

I can't wait!!!!
I will be taking photos so if anyone is in needs of some photos just holla..:woof:


----------



## SouthernMystery (Feb 20, 2011)

I'll try to make it.


----------



## apbtproud (May 28, 2008)

April 2nd just around the corner!! I will be taking photos out there, if you need pics taken of your dogs just holla.... (214) 929-8815

Here is a lil of my work:

Very reasonable prices!!

























































See yall out there..


----------

